# Need a BIG bit...



## tatcat2000 (May 5, 2012)

Have looked online but everything seems to stop at 2". Can anyone steer me to a 2-1/4" round nose bit? Thanks!

Buddy


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Check magnate.net


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Buddy

Cut of the bearing on the bits below and you have a 2" or 2 1/2" one at the right price.

1pc 1/2" Shank 3/4" Radius x 7/8" High Cove Router Bit | eBay

1pc 1/2" Shank 1" Radius x 1-1/8" High Cove Router Bit | eBay

==

==



tatcat2000 said:


> Have looked online but everything seems to stop at 2". Can anyone steer me to a 2-1/4" round nose bit? Thanks!
> 
> Buddy


----------



## tatcat2000 (May 5, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Check magnate.net


Cool thx - they stop at 2" also but i asked for a quote for a custom bit.


----------

